
Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - eizo
I read HN on a daily basis and I have google news feed. In addition to this I read FT and Bloomberg from time to time.
I feel that I get very narrow &quot;field of view&#x2F;info&quot; and would like to expose myself to new information outside &quot;my bubble&quot;. 
Thanks!
======
mindcrime
This same question was just asked 4 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17275345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17275345)

